# Dashboard Removal



## corypechon (Jan 19, 2011)

does anybody have any help or suggestions, maybe even a how to, as to how the remove the dashboard cover in a 2006 altima? Im talkin the whole thing, i want to flush mount 4 in speakers in the dash and i want to remove it to install them. that or remove the windshield, whichever is easier.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

idk where your going to fit speakers on this car..on the passenger side you have airbag and the drivers you have a huge arching panel going over the speedo cluster..i just dont see it happening bro..why dont you just get a nice pair of tweeters and upgrade your speakers like i did..alpine type-s(they work greaaaat)


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

and the sensor for your auto headlights forgot about that too


----------



## corypechon (Jan 19, 2011)

I already have a set of mb quart pvi 216's up front, discus series in the back plus a set of pvi 269's in the rear deck, 2 type r's with a mono block and two 4ch's for the front and rear. im just trying to take the next step, my previous car had 4" speakers up on the dash and it make all of the difference in the world.

im talkin about stuffing em all the way in the corners, ive gone with the jl 3 -way component system, theyre 4" speakers in 5" pods that i make from ABS pipe end caps with an acrylic lip. if i can get the board off, then i can see all of the real estate i have to work with and can modify the dash/ pods/ dash components appropriately. im just lookin for anyone whos done it to let me know exactly what im getting myself into. im willing to put some effort into this too, im willing to loose my car for a few days if necessary. its like my local stereo guy always says," you can have it done right, or you can have it done right now."


----------

